# Vet, fabreeze, opinions wanted



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Ok, I took Arwen to the vet today. After being spayed this year, and having been fed all kinds of great soft food after her tooth surgery, and because she is going to be eight in June, I have been watching her weight. 

She was always 62-65 pounds, as a youngster. The last couple of years she has been between 66 and 72 pounds. And looked great between. 

Since the tooth surgery, she has started to resemble a little butter ball. She still has a waist but she looks heavy. I took her to weigh her and she weighs 68.8 to 69.2 -- tried several times. 

I was about to leave when the vet tech came out to spray fabreeze where an old man and his cat were sitting. I said to her, that that stuff can cause siezures in dogs. 

Her reply was, "yeah if you use too much of it, but there is no other way to get rid of the smell." 

I said, "owning a siezure dog, I'm getting outta here." I corrected that -- it is my parents' dog Cujo that has siezures. 

I was there when Dad brought him into that waiting room and he had a massive siezure right there, with the vet running in to inject him with valium. 

Have I completely lost my grasp on reality? I mean the dog may sniff the stuff, but they are not LIVING there. It was the end of the day. Cat Man was the last patient. How often do they spray that stuff during the day??? I would think being in a room with that stuff -- and she did spray all over where the guy was, for even ten minutes might be bad for a siezure dog. 

And the vet told me (a while back) that they are seeing a lot of dogs with epilepsy. 

Anyway, I got Arwen out of there quick. And me too. My sister has epilepsy and I have asthma. I would think that people in medical and veterinary practices would want to use supplies that do not have a bad reputation. Or maybe they want to maintain their customer base? 

Thoughts?


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I think some are just idiots.I hadn't heard any of the stuff you just said so thanks.I use it once and a while but not very often.I keep forgetting I have it.....


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i think its good to be cautious of the sprays and home cleaners, rug powders, etc, but i really don't think it is a major issue using the fabreeze sparingly. i do know alot of people also have allergies and respiritory issues, but the world isn't a glass bubble its full of irritants. the only thing i can suggest is if you know your going into the vets, call ahead and make sure they aren't spraying anything., so hopefully both you and your dog won't have to smell it.

debbie


----------



## Spiritsmam (Nov 10, 2007)

I agree with Debbie that you should be cautious about anything you use in the house, and obviously would avoid products that cause a specific problem for your pet (e.g. my dogs seizures were triggered by hydroxyzine (allergy med)).

Regarding Febreze, the ASPCA poison control center say that their toxicologists have investigated and found the Febreze "rumour" about seizures and death in dogs to be just that, a rumour. Snopes.com has also found this to be false http://www.snopes.com/critters/crusader/febreze.asp .


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Febreeze has been tested by the FDA, Toxicologists, and Procter and Gamble. The main ingredient in Febreeze is modified food starch, and the other ingredients are also FDA human grade-food quality items as well.

There has been no link found between Febreeze and any illnesses with pets.

Where did you learn that Febreeze triggers seizures?


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

Chemicals are chemicals and now that there are so many natural alternatives, why risk it if the natural stuff works as well? My vet uses natural air cleaners because they read recently how bad for 
anyone inhaling the Glade products etc. can be. With all the asthma and allergies out there you think vets would be more considerate of their patients. Then again, irritated airways mean more business doesn't it? Sad but true and with these tough times, okay, I won't go there. Sorry!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I don't trust the FDA or Proctor and Gamble, but the ASPCA bends over backward to protect animals. (In fact, I disagree with some of the stuff on their "toxins" list). So, I go with what they say. 

I think a spritz here and there won't cause long-term damage. Heck, how many times have you walked into that waiting room without EVER knowing that the vet's staff using Febreze before? Their carpets and draperies are probably loaded with it. Your pets are fine, right?

I don't use air-fresheners. The idea of spraying chemicals in the air to "freshen" the air just kills me.







I wouldn't use it -- or any chemical -- where my dogs are immediately adjacent. And I certainly don't use a lot of chemicals in my house. I go with natural cleansing agents whenever possible

But in the big scheme of it, I think Debbie is right. Personally, I'm a LOT more worried about all of the liquid cancer that people (including our municipalities) put in their yards and on their lawns. That stuff is PROVEN to cause harm; our dogs run on those lawns, and roll around on the cool grass when they're hot or just happy; it gets into surface water; and when it's sprayed on our neighbor's yard, the over-spray can waft over to my yard.









I guess I can only be paranoid about so much, I guess.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I heard it from a couple of people who had dogs with siezures, and said they were using the stuff. 

Mom had used the stuff in her room where Cujo sleeps and in her closet bathroom, next to there. He had major grand mall siezures. 

I have an aversion to similar products, any perfumy stuff and lysol will practically kill me. But that is the asthma, not siezures. There are many people who feel it is the fabreeze. 

Well, the FDA is never wrong about nothing, so I guess we are safe. 

I am thinking that this is not something that every dog is susceptible to, but more like an allergy, maybe something in the propellant that causes some dogs to sieze. But the FDA says it is safe, as does proctor and gamble.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

I'm surprised they would use Febreeze....... There are other all natural products, not to mention plain vinegar dissipates smells fairly quickly. Perhaps Febreeze is just so inexpensive they choose to use it?

There's also that spray that is available to medical facilities that dissipates smell immediatly. When my MIL was in the hopsital one older lady didn't make it to the bathroom for #2 - she tried, anyways one squirt and the stench was gone. It was amazing! I wanted to steal some for my cat room.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

I think more people need to contact the proper authorities (P&G, NAPCC, ASPCA) when there is a link between any product and detrimental effects to pets.

As it stands now, there haven't been any legitimate reports sent to P&G (as if they'd say there was?), NAPCC, or the ASPCA about Febreeze :\

I think if you use Febreeze once or twice....not every single day, etc. it would be fine. Kind of like several other products out there (both "natural" and "lab-created.")

As for the snarky comment, P&G, FDA, NAPCC (National Animal Poison Control Center), ASPCA, AND DVM Toxicologists have found no link in dangers of Febreeze....not just the FDA and P&G. 

Perhaps if more people would start reporting, they might have some information.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It is really hard to connect the dots. People lose a pet, and then months later someone mentions a product issue to them, and they said, gee I use that stuff.... But by the Fido is RIP and it doesn't make sense to go further with it. Where could they go anyway? If they are not LOOKING for it on a necropsy they would not see it. They STILL may not see it.


----------

